# M1A/M14 magazine pouches for three bucks each



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have heard that the double mag pouches for the M4 would work for a single M1A/M14 20 round magazines, I came across some at the local surplus store selling for a bit less than 3 bucks each. Molle compatable too. I thought I'd give them a try. And guess what they work like a champ...at that price I probably should have bought a couple more...


----------

